# War:Online problem



## sbbluntman (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey folks

I'm having a problem with the patching process when installing Warhammer:Online.

After the installation and patching process has completed and i press th play game icon im gettin a war.exe error message saying 

d3dx9_34.dll was not found.
re-installing the application may fix the problem.

I have re-installed the game and downloaded the patch twice and i'm still gettin the same message.

Has anybody else experienced/solved this problem or have a idea what it means?

thanks


----------



## miragexv (Sep 20, 2008)

go to the war hammer site they have that problem listed in known problems and they tell you what to download.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Uninstall the game, then reboot and install the latest *DirectX 9.0c*. Reboot again and install the game and patch.


----------



## miragexv (Sep 20, 2008)

miragexv said:


> go to the war hammer site they have that problem listed in known problems and they tell you what to download.


http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/d3dx9_34dll-dll.htm
D3dx9_34.dll Error Messages

There are quite a few different ways that d3dx9_34.dll errors may show up on your computer. Some of the more common d3dx9_34.dll error messages are listed below:

* "D3DX9_34.DLL Not Found"

* "File d3dx9_34.dll not found"

* "The file d3dx9_34.dll is missing"

* "D3DX9_34.DLL is missing. Replace D3DX9_34.DLL and try again."

* "D3dx9_34.dll not found. Reinstalling might help fix this."

* "This application has failed to start because d3dx9_34.dll could not be found!"

D3dx9_34.dll errors typically appear when a software program, usually a game, is started. Occasionally, d3dx9_34.dll errors will display after a game is loaded but right before the game starts.

In non-game applications, a d3dx9_34.dll error might appear before the program starts or before certain advanced graphics features of the program are used.
Cause of D3dx9_34.dll Errors
D3dx9_34.dll issues are caused in one way or another by a single issue - a problem with Microsoft DirectX 9.

The d3dx9_34.dll file is one of many files contained in the DirectX 9 software package. Since DirectX is used by most Windows based games and graphics programs, d3dx9_34.dll errors usually show up only when using these programs.
Resolution
*Important Note: Do not, under any circumstances, download the d3dx9_34.dll DLL file from any "DLL download site." There are a many different reasons that downloading DLLs from these sites are never a good idea.*

Note: If you've already downloaded d3dx9_34.dll from one of those DLL download sites, remove it from wherever you put it and continue with the following steps.

1. Restart your computer if you haven't yet done so.

The d3dx9_34.dll error might be a one-time issue and a restart could clear it up completely. It's unlikely this will fix the problem, but restarting is always a good first troubleshooting step.

2. Install the latest version of Microsoft DirectX 9. Chances are, upgrading to the latest version of DirectX 9 will fix the d3dx9_34.dll not found error.

Note: Microsoft often releases updates to DirectX 9 without updating the version number or letter so be sure to install the latest release even if your version is technically the same.

Note: Are you a Windows Vista user with DirectX 10? Your game or program may still need DirectX 9 files to run properly so give the installation a try. Don't worry, both versions of DirectX can be run side by side in Windows Vista.

3. Assuming the latest DirectX version from Microsoft doesn't fix the d3dx9_34.dll error you're receiving, look for a DirectX installation program on your game or application CD or DVD. Most likely, if a game or other program utilizes DirectX, the software developers will include a copy of DirectX 9 on the installation disc.

Sometimes, though not often, the DirectX version included on the disc is a better fit for the program than the latest version available online.

4. Uninstall the game or software program and then reinstall it again. Something may have happened to the files in the program that work with d3dx9_34.dll and a reinstall could do the trick.

5. Restore the d3dx9_34.dll file from the DirectX 9 software package. If the above troubleshooting steps haven't worked to solve your d3dx9_34.dll error, try extracting the d3dx9_34.dll individually from the DirectX 9 package.

Applies To
The d3dx9_34.dll error message could apply to any program that utilizes Microsoft DirectX, most commonly video games.

Some common games that have been known to generate d3dx9_34.dll errors include Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Crysis, Need for Speed Pro Street, Project 64 (a N64 emulator), Blazing Angels: Squadrons of WWII, Savage 2: A Tortured Soul, WARHAMMER and more.

Any of Microsoft's operating systems since Windows 98 may be effected by d3dx9_34.dll and other DirectX issues. This includes Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows Vista.


----------

